# Muss ich bei diesem Gaming-Laptop etwas beachten oder vorab einstellen?



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-X Community,

Vorab:

Ursprünglich ging es in diesem Thread um teure Gaming-Laptops bspw. mit einer RTX 2080, jedoch habe ich mich, unter anderem auch durch die Argumente, dass eine optimale Langlebigkeit zwecks mangelder Kühlung und der nicht gegebenen Upgrade-Möglichkeit nicht wirklich gegeben ist, nun doch dazu entschieden, genau den anderen Weg zu gehen und mich nach günstigeren Möglichkeiten umgesehen, die eher für eine Weile ausreichen, als alles auf Ultra stemmen sollen.
Bei diesem Notebook (weiter unten angegeben) würde ich dann auch auf niedrigeren Settings und wenn es dann mal sein muss auf 720p spielen, Hauptsache es reicht ne Weile und alles läuft flüssig (min. konstante 40 FPS)

Die beiden Punkte, bei denen ich bedenken habe, wären einerseites der Arbeitsspeicher, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob 8GB ausreichen werden und die SSD, da ich insgesamt nur 512GB Speicherplatz habe.

Jedoch habe ich alle Fragen, die ich gerade im Kopf habe, in meiner aktuellen Antwort zusammengefasst.

Gespielt werden soll im Grunde alles Mögliche über Shooter, Rennspiele, Story-Spiele, etc.

Bspw. GTA V, GTA IV, alle aktuellen CoDs, Battlefields, Need for Speeds, Forza-Titel, RDR 2, etc.

Ich habe mir vorhin folgendes Notebook auf Amazon bestellt:

HP Pavilion Gaming 15-cx0660ng Gaming Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik

15,6", FullHD, IPS, 60Hz
i5-8300HQ
GTX 1050 4GB
8GB DDR4
512GB SSD
Windows 10

Dazu habe ich folgendes Kühlpad bestellt:

Cooler Master NotePal U2 PLUS Notebook-Kuehler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Da ich den Originalpost nun erneut überarbeitet habe, stelle ich meine Fragen zu dem Gerät in der aktuellsten Antwort auf diesen Thread.

Falls ich vergessen habe, irgendwelche wichtigen Infos anzugeben, wäre es sehr nett, wenn ihr mich darauf hinweisen könntet. 

Ich bedanke mich schon vorab für eure Hilfe und wünsche allen noch eine angenehme Woche. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

EinNormalerForumUser.


----------



## Research (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*

High-End-Laptops & Notebooks online kaufen | bestware

Test Schenker XMG Ultra 17 (i9-9900K, RTX 2080) Clevo P775TM1-G Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, was gegen das von mir gefundene Modell spricht?

Bei Schenker komme ich bei ähnlichen Specs nämlich deutlich teurer weg.

Grüße.


----------



## Research (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*

Aufrüstbarkeit, Reparierbarkeit.

Was beim Schenker teurer ist, ist die GPU.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Bspw. GTA V auf Max. Settings und FullHD



Das liefert dir kein Laptop und kein Rechner unter 8000€, es sei denn du kannst mit 22fps leben.


Generell werden Gaming Laptops schnell sehr warm, die CPUs überhitzen oft und die Lüfter drehen dazu mit einer Lautstärke die einem startenden Flugzeug Konkurrenz macht.

Aus dem Notebookcheck Review:
Wird das XMG Ultra allerdings vom Strom getrennt, setzt eine starke Drosselung ein. Im Cinebench R15 takten die Kerne im Multi-Core-Test nur noch mit ca. 2,3 GHz, also deutlich unterhalb des Basistaktes von 3,6 GHz. Das ist natürlich mit einem deutlichen Performanceverlust verbunden. Der Cinebench-Score (Multi-CPU) ergab nur noch 960 statt zuvor 1.944 Punkte.

Das Asus G703 ist zwar ähnlich laut, zumindest bei durchschnittlicher Last, allerdings dröhnt das XMG bei hoher Last (z. B. The Witcher 3) stark, bis zu 58 db haben wir im Labor gemessen. Das Asus kommt maximal auf 52 db. Ein Kopfhörer ist beim Zocken also Pflicht, zumindest bei sehr anspruchsvollen Titeln.

Subjektiv kann das Schenker selbst im Office-Betrieb schon mal nervig auftouren. Die Lüfter drehen zwar nicht völlig unnachvollziehbar hoch, dennoch sind sie bei geringer Last teils zu aggressiv.

Idle (ohne WLAN, min Helligkeit)	
	2h 45min
NBC WiFi Websurfing Battery Test 1.3	
	2h 15min
Big Buck Bunny H.264 1080p	
	2h 15min
Last (volle Helligkeit)	
	1h 05min

Und: Die gemessenen Reaktionszeiten sind langsam und dadurch für viele Spieler wahrscheinlich zu langsam.

Zu laut, zu langsame Reaktionszeiten des Displays, quasi keine Akkulaufzeit und im Akkubetrieb sehr eingeschränkt..


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*

Das klingt ja alles nicht ganz so rosig. 

Gibt es denn ein Modell, welches z.B. eine "nicht ganz so schreckliche" Kühlung mitbringt?

Auf Faktoren wie Aufrüstbarkeit würde ich eher weniger Wert legen, da ich sowieso nicht vor habe, an dem Laptop etwas aufzurüsten. 

Faktoren wie die Zugänglichkeit, dass ich nicht das ganze Gerät zerlegen muss, wenn mal die WLP erneuert werden muss, eine gute Kühlung, damit ich etwas von der Leistung habe und sich die Komponenten nicht ständig heruntertakten oder dass das Gerät nicht zu schwer ist, würde ich da eher in den Fokus rücken.

Grüße.


----------



## fotoman (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das klingt ja alles nicht ganz so  rosig.


So war es bisher bei jedem "Gaming" Laptop, der hier  irgendwie angesprochen oder auf Notebookcheck getestet wurde.

Sinnvoll waren die Geräte fast immer nur, wenn sie als transportabele Gaming-Geräte (mit Kopfhörer im Single-Haushalt) an zwei Standorten genutzt werden mussten, nicht aber als Laptop, der neben dutzenden anderen Gamiing-Geräten mobil genutzt werden sollte.

Es hat halt seinen Grund, warum man schon auf einer 95W Desktop-CPU einen 700-1000g Kühler hat (mit 1-2 140mm Lüfter, wenn es nicht zu laut sein soll), dazu vergleichbares nochmal auf der GPU. Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten, Leistung benötigt Strom, der von CPU+GPU in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Die Leistung muss vom Akku zur Verfügung gestellt werden und dann in Form von Wärme wieder abgeführt werden.



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Bei Schenker komme ich bei  ähnlichen Specs nämlich deutlich teurer weg.


Ähnliche Specs?  i7-9750H gegen i9-9900K sind ein himmelweiter Unterschied, was dann  genauso für den "verglichenen" ASUS 703G gilt (der hat auch nur eine  mobile CPU). Steht ja alles oben im Test.

Der i7-9750H ist zwar für eine Mobil-CPU recht performant, aber trotzdem kein Vergleich zu einem (ungedrosselten) i9-9900K
Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Das sieht man ja selbst beim Vergleich des  HP Omen mit i9-9880H
HP Omen 17 Laptop im Test: High-End-Gaming mit kleinen Einschraenkungen - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mit dem Kaufzeitpunkt "ende Februar" wird Dir auch der von anderen hier in den letzten Monaten immer wieder vorgebrachte Hinweis "warte auf Ryzen 4000 U/H) nichts bringen. Wann die CPU genau kommt und welche Modelle es dann wann geben wird, weiss noch keiner.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*

Oh man.. ich bin mir nun wirklich unschlüssig, was am besten für mich wäre.

Das mit den Prozessoren war mir nicht bewusst, wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, achte ich hauptsächlich auf die Grafikkarte und den Rest mache ich nebenbei, da habe ich dann so eine Einstellung wie "Hauptsache nicht zu wenig Kerne" und alles, was weiter in den High-End Bereich geht (Bsp. i7-9750H & 9900) verschwimmt für mich etwas, da ich mich nicht soo gut damit auskenne, welche Unterschiede die Prozessoren mit sich bringen können und welche Konfig/ welches Gerät am besten wäre.

Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Thema mir so viele Fragezeichen in den Kopf setzt. 

Grüße. 

Edit: Thread wurde aktualisiert. Soll nun doch kein sehr teures "Ultragerät" sondern ein ausreichendes Gerät sein.


----------



## BobDobalina (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das liefert dir kein Laptop und kein Rechner unter 8000€, es sei denn du kannst mit 22fps leben.



Irgendwie will ich das mal stark anzweifeln. GTA 5 ist schon n eher altes Spiel. Zwar grottig für PC portiert (wirklich grottig!!), aber das kriegt man auch stabil mit 60fps. Ich hab einen etwas ältere Laptop  von 2017 der damals um die 1300€ gekostet hat und konnte das Ding mit relativ hohen Settings auf stabilen 60fps spielen. Wenn einem 60 fps reichen, dann wäre das durchaus in Ordnung und auch in dem Preisniveau machbar.
Zudem Review: Jeder Laptop drosselt standardmäßig die Leistung, wenn der Akkubetrieb läuft. Das ist ne Sache, die von Windows umstellbar ist und grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt ist. Zum Zocken via Akkubetrieb sind Gaminglaptops einfach nichts. Mehr als ne Stunde ist da sicher nicht drin, wenn man die Drosselung deaktiviert. 

@EinNormalerForumUser:
Ich würde einen Mittelweg gehen. Wenn das mit dem Geld nicht per se ein Problem ist, wirst du mit Sicherheit auch für ca 1300-1500 einen gescheiten Laptop haben, mit dem du sicher auch die nächsten 3-5 Jahre (je nach Hardware) zocken kannst. Du solltest nur eben nicht den Anspruch haben, alles auf max zu spielen. Viele Spiele sehen auch auf nativer Auflösung und in mittleren Einstellungen in Ordnung aus. Oft sind es auch nur vereinzelte Settings, die übelste fps kosten und nur marginal optisch bemerkbar sind. 
Wichtig ist auch, dass die Hardware homogen (no homo) zueinander passt. Heißt also, dass CPU und GPU relativ auf gleicher Höhe sein sollten (habe bei meinem Gaminglaptop damals leider eher ne schwache CPU genommen, geht aber dennoch). Zudem noch 16GB Ram und mit SSDs kannst auch nochmal einiges rausholen - je nach Spiel. 
Entsprechend - mit der von mir vorgeschlagenen Summe - wirst du auch beim Laptop eher im mittleren Gaming-Segment suchen müssen. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die Hardware auch nicht so stromhungrig und heiß wird. Mit lauteren Lüftern unter Last musst du rechnen - bei Nutzung von nem Headset aber kein Problem.
Größere Schwierigkeiten bei der Suche wirst du dann eher bei Laptop-spezifischen Dingen haben wie gutes Display, Tasten (Numpad?), Lautsprecher (ggf nicht relevant) etc.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Das Geld wäre grundsätzlich kein Problem, mein Problem ist eben oft, und das muss ich mir selbst eingestehen, dass ich öfters zwischen "Ich will auch am Laptop High-End Leistung" und "Hauptsache ich kann das Ding überall mit hinnehmen und kann alles auf FullHD flüssig spielen, die Settings sind egal und ich spar mir die restliche Summe" und da ich diese älteren Alienwares sehr schön finde, zieht mich dieses Angebot schon sehr an.

Verzeiht mir, falls das nun ein Durcheinander ist, diejenigen, die mir damals beim Gaming-PC geholfen haben, werden sich mit Erschrecken an den Thread erinnern.


----------



## BobDobalina (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Naja, nur anhand der Auflistung der Grafikkarte (980m) würde ich mal meinen, dass das schon sehr alt ist. Die Grafikkarte ist von 2014. Danach gab es schon 1080, nun 2080 und dieses Jahr sollen auch die 3000er erscheinen.. Ich würds nicht machen. Deine Idee ist ein gebrauchter Laptop, der heute eher so lala wäre für 500 € mit dem Hintergedanken immer mal n neuen zu kaufen. Mit dem wirste aber sicher nicht alles auf max spielen können.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Aus Versehen Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Alles auf Max muss ja nicht sein.

Mir würde halt nur reichen, wenn ich damit ne Weile auskomme, bis nichts mehr auf Low, 720p läuft.


----------



## fotoman (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> da habe ich dann so eine Einstellung wie "Hauptsache nicht zu wenig Kerne" und alles, was weiter in den High-End Bereich geht (Bsp. i7-9750H & 9900) verschwimmt für mich etwas, da ich mich nicht soo gut damit auskenne, welche Unterschiede die Prozessoren mit sich bringen können und welche Konfig/ welches Gerät am besten wäre.


Du hast laut Signatur einen Laptop imt i7 6700 HQ und einen PC mit i7-7700K sowie "passenden" Grafikkarten. Da sollte sich doch über diverse Vergleichsseiten (insb. die schon erwähnte Notebookcheck, u.U. auch PCGH oder YT-Videos, wenn man auf sowas steht) und mit den eigenen Messwerten ansatzweise ermitteln lassen, was mit Deinen Spielen dort möglich ist.

Ob die Spiele dann 6 oder 8 Kerne (jeweils plus HT) sinnvoll nutzen können, sagt Dir im Zweifel auch das Internet (u.U. die zum Spiele passenden Beiträge hier im Forum). Ich weiss es nicht, mir persönlich genügen tatsächlich bereits die technischen Daten (CPU, Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit) und die Düsentriebangaben auf Notebokcheck, damit solche Geräte für mich uninteressant werden (außer für exakt den von mit genannten Einsatzzweck). Aber auch dort reagiert jeder anders und ein Single u.U. nochmals anders wie jemand, der auch im Beisein andere spielen möchte.

Auch daher verstehe ich den Sinneswandel nun nicht. Gemäß Signatur besitzt Du schon einen ASUS G752VY mit i7 6700 HQ und GTX 980m.

Und nun soll der durch einen ersetzt/ergänzt werden, der die selbe Grafikkarte aber eine langsamere CPU besitzt (siehe Link oben)?
Intel Core i7 4710 HQ CPU 2,50Ghz 4 Kern
GeForce m980

Was soll das bringen, falls die Signatur nicht falsch ist?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Vorab möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich die Signatur nicht aktualisiert habe.
Das ASUS G752VY besitze ich nun schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr.

Das Gerät hatte ja, wie du auch erwähnt hast, eine stärkere CPU und auch ansonsten war ich mit der Leistung zufrieden, jedoch habe ich das Gerät damals verkauft, da ich damals doch keine Lust mehr auf ein Notebook hatte.

Jedoch hätte ich nun gerne wieder einen, da ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen oder unterwegs zocken möchte und man so im Haushalt oder unterwegs mehrere Möglichkeiten hat.

Bei GPUs fallen mir die Vergleiche relativ leicht, vor allem, da ich ja bereits ein ähnliches Gerät hatte, jedoch fällt mir das bei CPUs leider schwer, unter anderem, da ich die Kombi i7 4710 HQ und GTX 980m nirgends als Benchmark finden konnte und ich, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht so viel von den Leistungsunterschieden bei CPUs verstehe.

Also, der Asus ist schon länger weg, die Signatur habe ich nun ebenfalls angepasst, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für den Hinweis und nun habe ich wieder Lust auf ein Notebook und da ich ja bereits erwähnt hatte, dass ich das Alienware-Gerät auch optisch sehr ansprechend finde, würde ich gerne verstehen, ob das eine "gute" (so gut es bei Gaming-Notebooks eben sein kann  ) Investition wäre, um ne längere Zeit alles darauf spielen zu können.

Grüße.


----------



## Darkseth (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*



BobDobalina schrieb:


> Irgendwie will ich das mal stark anzweifeln. GTA 5 ist schon n eher altes Spiel. Zwar grottig für PC portiert (wirklich grottig!!), aber das kriegt man auch stabil mit 60fps. Ich hab einen etwas ältere Laptop  von 2017 der damals um die 1300€ gekostet hat und konnte das Ding mit relativ hohen Settings auf stabilen 60fps spielen.


Die 22 fps kommen davon:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/537842-gta-v-mit-rtx-2070-30-fps.html#post9829357

Ja, natürlich ist es nicht wirklich schwer, in GTA 5 60 fps zu bekommen. Aber gewiss NICHT mit "alles auf Anschlag".
relativ hohe settings und alles auf anschlag sind eben auch 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.

Wenn jemand sagt, sein Ferrari verbraucht 25 liter auf 100 km auf der Autobahn, kannst du ja auch nicht sagen "das bezweifle ich, meiner verbraucht nur 15 in der Stadt". ^^


Aber ja... Grafiksettings benutzen, und glücklich sein. Dafür sind die da. Ist eh Sinnfrei, immer alles auf Anschlag spielen zu müssen. Hoch hat meist deutlich mehr fps, sieht aber optisch vielleicht 1-2% schlechter aus nur ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Das Beste P/L bekommst du mMn hier: ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DV-BQ007T Stealth Black ab €' '899,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Der sieht auch sehr gut aus, jedoch habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Ryzen-CPUs und habe oft gelesen, dass Intel immer noch die bessere Leistung beim Gaming bietet, stimmt das?

Der würde ja auch gleich 350 € mehr als der Alienware kosten, das ist ja auch verständlich, weil die RTX 2060 eine gute Ecke mehr Leistung bringt, jedoch müsste ich bei dem ASUS Tuf ja auch noch ne HDD und den RAM aufrüsten, was das ganze dann locker über 1.000 € bringen würde.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

8gb RAM, 30€ Crucial SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT8G4SFS824A) ab €' '28,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und warum eine HDD? 512GB reichen doch eigentlich? 

Hier noch ein Vergleich zum aktuellen Intel mobile- i5 sowie der CPU aus dem Alienware:
Intel Core i7-4710HQ vs Intel Core i5-9300H vs AMD Ryzen 5 3550H

Hier noch 980M vs RTX2060:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M vs NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 Mobile vs NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 Max-Q

Damit bist du dann erstmal versorgt, und hast 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Wegen der HDD ist es so, dass ich viele Spiele zum installieren habe und ungern Spiele immer deinstallieren und wieder installieren würde.

Bei den CPUs habe ich als Laie keinen großen Unterschied erblickt, der für einen großen Leistungsunterschied sorgen könnte. Stimmt das?

Das Einzige, was mir Sorgen bereitet ist eben die GPU, da die 980m wohl nur halb so schnell wie die RTX 2060 sein soll, so wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe, aber dafür würde der Alienware, wenn ich jetzt noch den RAM und ne HDD dazurechne, ungefähr halb so viel kosten wie der ASUS Tuf mit den Erweiterungen.

Ach, ich weiß nicht..


----------



## BobDobalina (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Leistungsstarker Gaming Laptop gesucht*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Die 22 fps kommen davon:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/537842-gta-v-mit-rtx-2070-30-fps.html#post9829357


Hello, Ich verstehe "Regler ohne Kennung nach ganz rechts gesetzt." nicht. Was meint der Ersteller damit? Check es wirklich nicht.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Hallo,

ich denke, dass gemeint war, dass derjenige alle Grafikeinstellungen auf das Maximun gestellt hat, ohne zu wissen, was diese Einstellungen bewirken, wie viel Leistung die einzelnen Einstellungen fordern und ohne zu wissen, ob das sinnvoll ist.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Grüße.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Wegen der HDD ist es so, dass ich viele Spiele zum installieren habe und ungern Spiele immer deinstallieren und wieder installieren würde.


Ja gut, das macht sinn 


> Bei den CPUs habe ich als Laie keinen großen Unterschied erblickt, der für einen großen Leistungsunterschied sorgen könnte. Stimmt das?


Ja, da dürfte man nichts merken, bis auf das, dass der Ryzen modernere Befehlssätze/Energiesparfeatures/Boostmechaniken hat.


> Das Einzige, was mir Sorgen bereitet ist eben die GPU, da die 980m wohl nur halb so schnell wie die RTX 2060 sein soll, so wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe, aber dafür würde der Alienware, wenn ich jetzt noch den RAM und ne HDD dazurechne, ungefähr halb so viel kosten wie der ASUS Tuf mit den Erweiterungen.


Halb so viele Kosten, halb so viel Spaß.. oder so 
Joke, die Verarbeitungsqualität ist beim Alienware zu 100% besser als beim TUF, da das ja das "Billigmodell" von Asus ist.
Über Lüfterlautstärke usw. kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Grundsätzlich Leistungstechnisch ist der TUF natürlich besser und Sparsamer (in der Theorie kühler und leiser)

Beim Alienware musst du natürlich bedenken, dass es sinnvoll wäre die WLP zu erneuern, die hat vermutlich in den letzten Jahren etwas gelitten


----------



## fotoman (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Wirklich um Performance scheint es ja nicht zu gehen, wer instaliert heutzutage noch Spiele auf eine 2,5" HDD, wenn es nicht Mahjongg oder Solitaire ist? Eine 2,5" Exos E 2TB mit 7200 wirst Du wohl nicht im Kopf haben, da wäre eine 2TB SSD billiger.

Und nachdem der Akku des Alienware 17 r2 schon im Neuzustand nicht gerade prickelnd war (wie auch die Lautstärke unter Last), wird man u.U. nach 5 Jahren mal den Akku tauschen müssen, falls er nicht nur als Notstromversorgung genutzt würde:
Test Alienware 17 R2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Dagegen ist der TUF selbst unter Volllast noch als leise zu bezeichnen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Der Akku ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich das Gerät eh immer am Strom nutze, bei der WLP bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich das hinbekomme, da ich mich bei sowas gerne mal anstelle und oft gar nicht an die wichtigen Stellen rankomme.
Habe noch nie selbst ne WLP gewechselt.


----------



## pedi (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Alienware noch?*

ich habe dieses AW, das dir vorschwebt, gebraucht  im alienwareforum gekauft, und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
spielen tu ich nicht, kann dir also dazu nichts sagen. wollte eben ein alienware.ich habe 600,- bezahlt mit zwei 500 GB S2 SSDs, einer 1000GBHDD und dem original alienwarerucksack.
war und ist technisch top, optisch auch, und läuft problemlos, im normalbertrieb unhörbar.
wenns mal probleme gab, wurden die schnell und kompetent gelöst. hab dir mal den link eingestellt.
AW-Community - Unabhaengiges Alienware Support Forum


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. Februar 2020)

Wie im überarbeiteten Originalpost angegeben, habe ich mir nun ein Notebook mit nem i5-8300hq und ner GTX 1050 4GB (weitere Daten im Eröffnungspost) für 629 € und ein Kühlpad bestellt (auch im Originalpost verlinkt) und ich hätte noch einige Fragen:

Muss ich, bevor ich damit loslege, meine Spiele zu installieren und zu zocken noch etwas beachten oder einstellen? Bspw. irgendwas runtertakten?

Reichen 8GB Ram oder auch die sonstigen Komponenten aus, um noch eine Weile alles flüssig spielen zu können (die Settings sind mir egal, konstante 40 FPS oder mehr würde ich sehr begrüßen  )?

Kann ich bei dem Gerät eine HDD nachrüsten? Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass die 512GB der SSD schnell voll sein werden.

Oder sollte ich gar über den MSI Afterburner versuchen zu übertakten?

Weiß jemand, ob und wie ich bei dem Gerät die Lüfter einstellen kann?
Diese würde ich dann wahrscheinlich hochdrehen, da ich mir auch ein Headset bestellt habe und mich der Lüfter nicht stören würde.
Gibt es sonst nochwas worauf ich mich einstellen oder beachten sollte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

EinNormalerForumUser.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Noch weiter runtertakten? Wie kommst du auf sowas?

8GB sind heute schon zu wenig, sofern man mehr als nur Browsen oder YT-Videos schauen will.

HDD lässt sich vermutlich austauschen, wie dein Win10 OEM Key darauf reagiert könnte aber spannend werden. 

Der MSI Afterburner wird die Leistung einer GTX1050 4GB kaum beflügeln, wohl aber deine Komponenten ans Limit bringen. 

Ansonsten würde ich die Umverpackung nicht zu weit wegräumen. Spart Zeit.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. Februar 2020)

Oh.. doch so ne schlimme Entscheidung, ja?

Ich hatte nämlich noch über 300€ Guthaben auf Amazon über, wollte nicht zu viel draufzahlen und hab mich deshalb dafür entschieden.

Mit der HDD müsste ich dann sowieso mal gucken, ob ich da wirklich so viele Spiele auf einmal raufpacken will, wie bspw. bei meinem PC.
Falls ich dennoch eine HDD nachrüsten sollte und der Windows-Key Probleme macht, habe ich auch noch meine eigene Windows 10-CD samt Key hier. Das sollte ja das Problem lösen, so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Das mit dem Runtertakten habe ich öfters mal bei Notebook-Nutzern gelesen, scheint wohl primär für die Temperaturen zu sein, aber ist wohl anscheinend quatsch.

Nun gut, die 8GB Ram scheinen wohl doch ein größeres Problem zu sein, als ursprünglich angenommen.

Hm.. schwierig. 

Was mache ich denn nun?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

EinNormalerForumUser.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Erst kaufen und dann hier nachfragen hat bisher selten für Zufriedenheit gesorgt.

Da könnte man in Zukunft ansetzen und sich vorher beraten lassen. 

Zum weiteren Vorgehen gebe ich keine Tipps, bin kein Freund davon funktionierende Hardware zurück zu schicken, nur weil man selbst blind gekauft hat.

Vielleicht passt das Gerät ja besser zum Nutzerprofil der Freundin, ansonsten nennt man sowas Lehrgeld.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. Februar 2020)

Ich habe extra hier nachgefragt, da ich ja noch die Möglichkeit zur Stornierung habe (was ich nun auch getan habe).

Mir ist bewusst, dass man sich vor dem Kauf beraten lässt. Ich habe die Fragen hier, wie gesagt, mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf gestellt, dass ich es bei einer Fehlentscheidung stornieren kann, also war da noch nichts geliefert, bezahlt oder sonst was.

Nach einer Lektion über meine Bestellungen und Käufe habe ich jedoch nicht gefragt und würde dich in Zukunft auch darum bitten, es bei einer sachlichen Beratung zu belassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Na super, dann kannst du dich ja nun den dir vorgeschlagenen Geräten widmen.


----------

